# Do you need to have PR to ship household goods to Canada?



## Girl_next_door (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, if all goes well in about 18 months time I will be enrolling in a college in Ontario on a 2 year program after which I hope to do another 2 - 3 years on a work experience. My husband will accompany me and apply for an open work permit.

We have a house in the UK that we will either rent out or maybe sell at some point in the future, but not quite decided yet. We can either put our furniture/household goods in storage (but for 4 - 5 years this would cost an absolute fortune) or we can ship our bits to Canada to use in our rented property out there. Since we would be there for a few years it would probably make more sense to use our own furniture and when we eventually return to the UK we would just not bother shipping back any stuff that is too worn etc. 

We thought of just leaving everything in our house in the UK and renting it out furnished but letting agents have told us that it is easier to find good tenants for unfurnished houses; apparently furnished houses tend to attract the type of tenants who move around a lot and can't be asked to buy their own furniture so don't really care about other people's stuff either.

Would there be any restrictions for someone without PR (ie on a student visa) to ship personal goods to Canada? Personally I do not see how it could be a problem since I have friends who have lived and worked abroad in places such as Hong Kong and Singapore and sent their stuff over to use while they were working abroad with no problems...but better to ask rather than spend lots of money and face a lot of hassle and headaches when the goods arrive in Canada. 

Alternatively we have friends in Canada who are Canadian citizens - should we ship our stuff to them and then pick it up from them? 

Any advice would be appreciated 

'nice weekend everyone 

GND


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Girl_next_door said:


> Hi, if all goes well in about 18 months time I will be enrolling in a college in Ontario on a 2 year program after which I hope to do another 2 - 3 years on a work experience. My husband will accompany me and apply for an open work permit.
> 
> We have a house in the UK that we will either rent out or maybe sell at some point in the future, but not quite decided yet. We can either put our furniture/household goods in storage (but for 4 - 5 years this would cost an absolute fortune) or we can ship our bits to Canada to use in our rented property out there. Since we would be there for a few years it would probably make more sense to use our own furniture and when we eventually return to the UK we would just not bother shipping back any stuff that is too worn etc.
> 
> ...


There are no restrictions as to bringing your furniture on your student visa You should ship it shortly before you leave so it's here shortly after you arrive. A shipping/removal company will guide you and specify delivery times.


----------



## Girl_next_door (Sep 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> There are no restrictions as to bringing your furniture on your student visa You should ship it shortly before you leave so it's here shortly after you arrive. A shipping/removal company will guide you and specify delivery times.


That's great! Thanks for the info, at least now we can cross off the "storage" costs off our list and yes it does make sense to ship shortly before we arrive in Canada!


----------

